# Asphalt shingles and Rock Salt ???



## shawneyboy (Feb 4, 2011)

I am just wondering if using rocksalt (tossing it on roof) will or can damage asphalt shingles?  Just don't wanna climb on it but wanna knock down some of the snow/ice build up.

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## JustWood (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think it's so much the shingles as it is the potential corrosion of the nails.


----------



## steam man (Feb 4, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> I am just wondering if using rocksalt (tossing it on roof) will or can damage asphalt shingles?  Just don't wanna climb on it but wanna knock down some of the snow/ice build up.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Shawn



I hate to say it but I did that once and what a mess I had. I was just reading an article (I think it was on ehow.com) that talked about using 2 other products besides rock salt. See if you can locate the article.


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 4, 2011)

TY for the replies, I will NOT use rock salt,  off to find another solution.....

Shawn


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 4, 2011)

I have used my CaCl2 ice melter on ice dams--a bunch in one area to breach the dam, not distributed over the whole roof.  Now I will worry about nails....


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 4, 2011)

I have done and continue to use rock salt to get rid of ice dams . . . haven't noticed any issues in the 15 or so years I have been at this home.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 6, 2011)

If the nails are properly installed, they should not be exposed anyway. The only nails exposed on a properly shingled roof are the couple in the last piece of ridge cap, and maybe a couple at the bottom of each pipe flashing. Which all should have a sealant applied over those nail heads. But we all know some things are not as they should always be.
The sale may oxidize and eat through your aluminum gutters also.


----------



## maverick06 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its not a great idea due to the reasons stated above. But its WAY better than water getting in through a ice dam. 

Guess you are corroded if you do and dam-ed if you dont!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 6, 2011)

Calcium chloride pellets.  Shovel the problem areas or clear with roof rake.  Make a line perpindicular to the gutter going up the roof 3 feet or so.  Space them every 3-4- feet.  I have a low pitch roof with Grace ice and water shield with asphalt shingles.  I shoveled it yesterday and made calc chlor lines through the ice dam and it drained off in no time.  You can hear it crackling and melting through the ice.  I did it before it started to rain too.  With the rain and snow, it eventually dissipates away.  The stuff is not cheap, but cheaper than repairing and painting the ceiling or an insurance claim.


----------



## AilleXWest (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you get up there with a hose full of hot water and clean out a few spots for the water to come out? I know I have done that in the past with a tea pot full of hot water and just kept poring more and more on till I had a spot for the water to come off.
Anna Maire


----------

